# Brock vs Randy - Video HERE



## Makalakumu (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's video of the Brock Vs Randy fight.  Check it out and comment!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay I missed the fight when it was live so thanks a lot for the link.  Funny it was a really good fight up until the ending.  Watching that several time it looked to me like Lesnar missed with that cross. :idunno:


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2008)

I must admit that I was a bit disappointed that Randy didn't win.  He did hold his own for a while though, with some great stand up, take down defense and escapes.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 16, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay I missed the fight when it was live so thanks a lot for the link.  Funny it was a really good fight up until the ending.  Watching that several time it looked to me like Lesnar missed with that cross. :idunno:


Looked to me like Lesnar missed the jaw -- but caught Couture with the forearm (or even hand; video isn't really clear) along the back of the head.  That'll mess you up right quick...  I know from experience!


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 16, 2008)

When you are as big as Lesnar, it doesn't take much to put you out.  That said, trying to wrestle Lesnar was a bad decision.  He's going to be beaten with submissions.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 16, 2008)

The punch just did not seem right to me, but then again Brock is one powerful guy. I would suspect Randy will face him again and he will come on top. Why the money that could come from the rematch, The UFC is about money nowadays.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link! I couldn't watch it live...stupid Comcast!

Not the ending I had hoped for, but it looks like Randy got caught and then couldn't "intelligently" defend himself. I wonder if there will be a rematch...


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 16, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> When you are as big as Lesnar, it doesn't take much to put you out. That said, trying to wrestle Lesnar was a bad decision. He's going to be beaten with submissions.


 
Agreed!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 16, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Looked to me like Lesnar missed the jaw -- but caught Couture with the forearm (or even hand; video isn't really clear) along the back of the head.  That'll mess you up right quick...  I know from experience!



Yes having watched it several times and in slow mo it looks like a forearm did the dirty work.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 17, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> When you are as big as Lesnar, it doesn't take much to put you out. That said, trying to wrestle Lesnar was a bad decision. He's going to be beaten with submissions.


 

I agree that wrestling with Lesnar was not a great choice (even for someone with Couture's wrestling chops) but it seemed like Lesnar didn't really have the kind of advantage that I thought a big wrestler with his wrestling credentials would have. Couture had him against the cage often & seemed to have control often. Couture getting caught with as many punches & other strikes as he did is what surprised me. Couture has had a great deal more experience with boxing than Lesnar. 

I don't see Lesnar holding that title long.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 17, 2008)

I watched it live and I'll tell you that I didn't think he caught him at first, but on replay, in slowmo, he hit him pretty good right behind the ear, for those that have been hit there, it is a knockout spot. Especially when hit by a guy with the size and strength of Lesnar. Say what you will, and I was all for Couture, he did not throw the fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 17, 2008)

He got him, right under the ear:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> He got him, right under the ear:



Well there you go!  Nice shot by Brock!


----------



## Twin Fist (Nov 18, 2008)

i thought that was a really good fight.

some nice exchanges, good clinching, lots of knees, lots of THINKING

but that shot, right below the ear, was solid enough. I have never been knocked out, but the one time i have been greyed out, was a ridgehand to the same spot. It's a nasty hit.

Lesner earned some serious respect from me for his performance.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 18, 2008)

In the original thread I made about this fight when it was first announced I said "don't be surprised if brock wins."  I also said that hey there is a chance Randy could throw this fight.  Man when I saw how he went down like so of you all I thought the fix was definately in place.

It was a good shot.  To get knocked down like he did though from a shot that wasn't on the chin or temple...that kinda had me confused.  Didnt look that flush and Randy had been been hit by harder punches on the jaw and hasn't gone down but whatever.

Couture drops to 205 and takes on Anderson Silva??


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the punch did sortof hit the temple area to cause a short knockout/stun(anything longer than around 1 second is a knockout-in this case i'm thinking it was almost half a second of unconciousness).  Keep in mind the mass behind the punch.  

Was a good fight.  I was surprised that R.C didnt bother to try to put on more weight.  Rather it seemed his strategy was to train with large people.  Quite clever i think. 

I think R.C could have won.  B.L was a bit lucky with that strike.  Good thing he got it when he did.  Nice overwhelming move with the hammerfists on the floor...Looked like it would freak the **** out of just about anyone-the effect aside.

R.C was picking his shots quite nicely and surviving the size and skill of Lesnar.  Just goes to show that size alone is not everything.  Because the size of Lesnar was being slightly blown out of proportion.  Everyone knows that size is not everything in mma or combat.  But again and again, it was stated that B.L is also a very great athlete all round.  I definately agree.  

But, I did think that if he was so much bigger and so much more skillfull, he should have won much easier and quicker.  However, it took some time.  If i go out on a limb, i think it was that crucial moment when R.C was beginning to loose his fear of all the hype and just as he was realizing that B.L is a mortal that can be defeated, BAM gets whacked, goes down and game over....one mistake can be one too many in the mma.  

I'm happy for B.L.  Would have been happy for R.C too.  Although i do think that R.C is a great fighter and his skill was quite apparent and im sure feelable for B.L.  I bet both fighters are even more powerful after this meeting of strengths.

I thought that B.L was very honarable in his attitude at the end of the fight.  Sortof funny but did he ask God to bless himself at the end?, or what...hehe- I thought it was cool of him.

Sounded to me like R.C was not pleased with the result and seemed to me that he was not being agreeable.  Cool that he's got his game so straight, but i think one has to give B.L props for his skill and positive attitude. I hope the negativity doesnt get B.L down.  But what do i know, we all have our lessons to learn.  

i mean, sorry to ramble, but B.L may be big and tough and 'athletic', but that doesn't change the fact that R.C is an established predator.  There are no victims though, it's supposed to be a sport, right?

j


----------



## Lynne (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link.  Enjoyed it.


----------

